# Spiritual generation and the Old Testament (Thomas Aquinas)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2022)

The below observation may be of interest to some of you, in light of recent discussions:

You might say that the Lord would have rebuked Nicodemus justly if he had spoken to him about matters of the old law and he did not understand them; but he spoke to him about the new law.

I answer that the things which the Lord says of spiritual generation are contained in the old law, although under a figure, as is said: _all were baptized into Moses, in the cloud and in the sea_ (1 Cor 10:2). And the prophets also said this: _I will pour clean water upon you, and you will be cleansed from all your uncleanness_ (Ezek 36:25).

Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C3.L2.n461-461.2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandonadams (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks Daniel. I don't agree with his 1 Cor 10 reference, but do agree that the new birth is a new covenant blessing. Here is more from Aquinas on the matter https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...enant-and-the-era-of-the-new-covenant.105192/


----------

